# Mud-Max



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Do any of you guys use Mud-Max in your mud? It looks and smells like white glue. I put three tablespoons in a five gallon bucket of taping mud. Cannot believe how good it made the mud run! Smooth. The angles ran so easy. Just glides through like never before. And after it was dry, it stuck to the wall like never before. The little goobers were real hard to scrape off. Mud-Max is supposed to be for coating Trim-Tex vinyl beads. Just thought I would run it through the bazooka yesterday.


----------



## paplaster (Feb 21, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> Do any of you guys use Mud-Max in your mud? It looks and smells like white glue. I put three tablespoons in a five gallon bucket of taping mud. Cannot believe how good it made the mud run! Smooth. The angles ran so easy. Just glides through like never before. And after it was dry, it stuck to the wall like never before. The little goobers were real hard to scrape off. Mud-Max is supposed to be for coating Trim-Tex vinyl beads. Just thought I would run it through the bazooka yesterday.


 Have not used Mud-Max but I do use no pock in coating mud and in hot mud. The mud goes on smooth with less pock or pin holes. I use less water to thin the mud as well.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

good to hear, I was wanting to try some mud max. I like to use vinyl bullnose, and you can use any all purpose mud and turn it into taping mud. Should be something those hotmud users should check out. Could be a good product to use on your no-coat or mid-flex when doing vaults or cathedrals too. Extra bonding strength 

I want to try it, I always thought about adding white glue. who knows, maybe thats all it is. Should compare the ingredients


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I read the ingredients of white glue. Says polymer,vinyl, acrylic. Ever hear of that? PVA primer? The Mud Max is great in the mud for everything. Sticks like...glue!  The white glue in a gallon isn't much cheaper.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I read the ingredients of white glue. Says polymer,vinyl, acrylic. Ever hear of that? PVA primer? The Mud Max is great in the mud for everything. Sticks like...glue!  The white glue in a gallon isn't much cheaper.


What would make me afraid to use white glue, is would the mud become too hard to sand or become gummy. It just gets you wondering if it's the same thing, and their trying to get more money from you. I think it's one of the smarter sounding products out there, I'm going to get some for sure this spring, Just half to pick on our supply store to get some, and waiting for the busy season now, Need them to start digging holes:yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Not sure I would use it on anything but the first coat on beads and taping. Makes the angle head just glide right along. Very nice!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

No poc and , mud max. thanks!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Not sure I would use it on anything but the first coat on beads and taping. Makes the angle head just glide right along. Very nice!


Knew I showed of included that in my post.
yes just use it on bead and tape installation. Just thinking if you have some of your mix left over, and you mix some of it with your coating mud. Would it have a drastic affect on it, Other wise, you would always have that one bucket of mud, sitting in the corner, waiting for the next job.
I use 3 buckets on a job, don't want to carry 4, limited space using a ford ranger with a tunnel cover :yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You would be alright on fill coat. I would still use Never-Miss on final coat. :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> You would be alright on fill coat. I would still use Never-Miss on final coat. :thumbup:


All right,,, you got me, I assumed never miss was some fancy product that tints your mud, so you can make your touch ups visible. A substitute for putting chalk in your mud. You may half to explain the advantages of this product to me.......sorry


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

They have the color for what you are talking about. They also have a product called Final Coat to add to your mud for smooth wall. Good stuff! Put it in the mud and spray it on with an airless. Wow!! It makes a beautiful smooth wall! Check out their website.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

This should help! 
http://www.wix.com/paulatuberville/never-miss


----------



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

so that final coat stuff is like paint or primer? and not mud?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

If mud-max is anything like superbond, I'd be wary of running it through the bazooka. I use a lot of superbond, and it leaves hard deposits behind, even in areas that I can scrub the living daylights out of with an abrasive pad. Great adhesion though, I love the stuff.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Final Coat is an additive to your mud. It makes the mud flow through the airless and does sort of change the mud to a primer. For level 5. It is top notch! You won't believe how nice the wall looks! No need for primer after you put it in your mud. Two coats of paint and nearly perfect. NO joint flash. You need to try it believe how good it really is!


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Final Coat is an additive to your mud. It makes the mud flow through the airless and does sort of change the mud to a primer. For level 5. It is top notch! You won't believe how nice the wall looks! No need for primer after you put it in your mud. Two coats of paint and nearly perfect. NO joint flash. You need to try it believe how good it really is!


 So I can run mud through my Graco 695 or do you need a Mark V. Then do you just spray and walk away? What size tip?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Don't use anything smaller than a Mark V. I tried in a 1595. Blasted the sleeve around the piston into a hundred pieces! Mud is too thick. Spray it on with a Mark V with a .517 or .519. Titan makes a good one for spraying mud, too. SpeeFlo 12000. Light sand after and it is ready for final paint. You will be absolutely amazed how nice it looks! And did I say NO joint flash?!?


----------

